# Kidney Stones



## Itsme (Jan 12, 2008)

Passing a kidney stone can be a very scary ordeal.....especially if you are watching a loved one go through it.

Log this away in your memory in case you ever find yourself needing to use it.

2-3 ounces of lemon juice and 2-3 ounces of Virgin oil. mix together and drink followed by water.

DH was working on a stone last Saturday........after 8 hours of misery I came across the web site listed below.....and administered the lemon juice and olive oil. He passed it an hour later. :dance: 

http://www.earthclinic.com/CURES/kidney_stones.html


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Hmmm interesting...that recipe has always been used for Gallbladder/gallstone issues.

My Kidney stone issues are helped with plenty of water, anti-inflammatorys and relaxants.

'IF' a stone is passable it will pass in it's own sweet time. 'ALL' we can do is make ourselves comfortable...hense anti-inflammatory, and relaxant


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

One could also try hydrangea root, gravel root (Joe Pye Weed also called kidney wort), & marshmallow root as a tea. It is reported to help dissolve or lessen in size some kidney stones. If you are prone to stones, a bi-annual kidney cleanse may also help.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Herb-Pharm has a 'Stone Breaker' Tincture that contains Hydrangea root, Celery seed, Burdock seed and Phyllanthus niruri (stone breaker herb)

Instead of a 'kidney cleanse' there are ways to support and nourish the kidneys...cleanses tend to stress an organ..If prone to stones changes in diet are more appropriate....IMO


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

marinemomtatt said:


> Instead of a 'kidney cleanse' there are ways to support and nourish the kidneys...cleanses tend to stress an organ..If prone to stones changes in diet are more appropriate....IMO


I mostly agree with you on this. It's just been my experience that most people are not willing or informed enough to change their diets. And some folks are more prone towards stones (or other ailments) than others.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

My H has kidney stones. From what I've read and the only success we have had is to change his diet and drink plenty of water. He also takes cranberry pills everyday. Don't know if these have helped or not. Cross fingers he hasn't had an episode since the diet change and pills.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

DH is the King of Kidney stones. Left kidney is pootnear full of 'em. Not diet related, only one kidney. Not sure if it's a "medullary sponge kidney" or just a malfunction of the filtering mechanism in that kidney. He's passed DOZENS. Currently has a 7mm+ lodged somewhere. Made it down near the bladder as seen on the latest KUB.

Had the lithotripsy for several lodged in the ureter 4/01. After that broke up so many that he just peed gravel for several months. On new insurance now that won't pay for the procedure b/c it's a pre-existing condition. 

I bought a treatment off the 'net to try to dissolve the stone. Consisted of drinking 2 liters of coke in 2 hrs then eating 8 oz of pureed asparagus. No luck.

Also tried the 'jump & bump' method. Basically just jumping hard & then slamming down into a hard chair.  

Bought a vibrator & used it up & down his back. Helped w/discomfort & maybe that was what edged the stone down. 

I'll try to get him to do the lemon juice & oil.

Patty

PS-he empathizes w/any of you who are also going thru this.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Tricky Grama said:


> DH is the King of Kidney stones. Left kidney is pootnear full of 'em. Not diet related, only one kidney. Not sure if it's a "medullary sponge kidney" or just a malfunction of the filtering mechanism in that kidney. He's passed DOZENS. Currently has a 7mm+ lodged somewhere. Made it down near the bladder as seen on the latest KUB.
> 
> Had the lithotripsy for several lodged in the ureter 4/01. After that broke up so many that he just peed gravel for several months. On new insurance now that won't pay for the procedure b/c it's a pre-existing condition.
> 
> ...



We will have to hook up our DHs. I always tell people mine has had kidney stones for 4+ years and they think once every couple of months. I mean he has not had stones EVER in that time. Lithotripsy has become his middle name.LOL
At least we know why this happens. Unfortunately his is caused by PKD (Polycystic Kidney Disease). His nephrologist says that eventually he will "outgrow" this with age. Sounds silly to say you can't wait to "grow up" and you're 40 years old.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

moongirl said:


> We will have to hook up our DHs. I always tell people mine has had kidney stones for 4+ years and they think once every couple of months. I mean he has not had stones EVER in that time. Lithotripsy has become his middle name.LOL
> At least we know why this happens. Unfortunately his is caused by PKD (Polycystic Kidney Disease). His nephrologist says that eventually he will "outgrow" this with age. Sounds silly to say you can't wait to "grow up" and you're 40 years old.


Wow-at least my DH doesn't have PKD. Other problems w/that.  But those 'rocks' are noooo fun.

Patty


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Moongirl...and others suffering from Kidney Stones....CHECK THESE PAGES OUT, helped me with my stones
http://www.healthy.net/scr/article.asp?lk=P598&Id=1353


----------

